# Cajun Pickled Eggs



## BGKYSmoker

Easy one to do.

1 doz. hard boiled eggs
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
2 whole cayenne peppers
2 teaspoons sugar
2 tablespoons whole peppercorns
1/2 cup of water
2 bay leaves
2 1/2 cups vinegar
2 tablespoons Tony Chacheres or your fav.
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

Shell your eggs and pack in jar. Mix all the ingredients (except eggs) and boil..Let brine cool then pour over eggs and seal jar..Refrigerate for at least 2 weeks.

Pickle brine cooling while i do the eggs













cjpegg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 5, 2013






I steam my eggs.













cjpegg1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 5, 2013






18 mins













cjpegg2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 5, 2013






BBL


----------



## chef jimmyj

That sounds great Rick. Thanks for the Recipe...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker

cjpegg3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 5, 2013






I use my sausage poke to poke some holes in the eggs so the pickle solution will gp deeper in the egg.













eggpok4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 5, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003

nepas said:


> cjpegg3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ May 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my sausage poke to poke some holes in the eggs so the pickle solution will gp deeper in the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eggpok4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ May 5, 2013


I've wondered about injecting them. May give it a try.


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks great! We love the Frank's Pickled Eggs you did a while back.


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've wondered about injecting them. May give it a try.


Rick, dirtsailer, I steam my eggs by using the rice cooker. At my elevation they take 22-25 minutes depending on size.  As for injecting, I purposely keep damaged eggs from being pickled.  All reports that I have read on salmonella in pickled eggs have been from eggs whose surface has been broken.  Given time the pickling solution will penetrate to the center of the egg. 

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> Rick, dirtsailer, I steam my eggs by using the rice cooker. At my elevation they take 22-25 minutes depending on size.  As for injecting, I purposely keep damaged eggs from being pickled.  All reports that I have read on salmonella in pickled eggs have been from eggs whose surface has been broken.  Given time the pickling solution will penetrate to the center of the egg.
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the info Tom. I'm not a big pickled egg fan. I used to have some friends that had a gas station mini-mart and they made their own pickled eggs. They didn't pierce them. Big sellers. I wonder if you boiled the eggs in the brine if that would allow for a quicker penetration?


----------



## daveomak

Mr T 59874 said:


> Rick, dirtsailer, I steam my eggs by using the rice cooker. At my elevation they take 22-25 minutes depending on size.  As for injecting, *I purposely keep damaged eggs from being pickled.  All reports that I have read on salmonella in pickled eggs have been from eggs whose surface has been broken. *  Given time the pickling solution will penetrate to the center of the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...

Tom, morning....    Once the eggs are cooked, what does poking holes in them have to do with increased incident of salmonella ???  

Dave


----------



## turnandburn

DaveOmak said:


> Tom, morning....    Once the eggs are cooked, what does poking holes in them have to do with increased incident of salmonella ???
> 
> Dave


dave i believe hes referring to damaged eggs in the carton, that have small cracks in them and him not choosing to use them in the pickling process. At least thats what i got from it.


----------



## turnandburn

NEPAS, the eggs look good, ive never had a pickled egg before but i feel like i could eat a lot of them...lol...been all over the world and eaten things i guarantee are worse..lol.


----------



## daveomak

TurnandBurn said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, morning....    Once the eggs are cooked, what does poking holes in them have to do with increased incident of salmonella ???
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> dave i believe hes referring to damaged eggs in the carton, that have small cracks in them and him not choosing to use them in the pickling process. At least thats what i got from it.
Click to expand...

T&B....  I think you are correct....   Since nepas poked hard cooked eggs, and Tom commented on salmonella and damaged eggs....  The reader "could" conclude, poked cooked eggs could be susceptible to salmonella...

My question was for clarification only to the "New Reader" to the site......  

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks for the info Tom. I'm not a big pickled egg fan. I used to have some friends that had a gas station mini-mart and they made their own pickled eggs. They didn't pierce them. Big sellers. I wonder if you boiled the eggs in the brine if that would allow for a quicker penetration?


Never considered cooking eggs in the vinegar, hum, don't see what it could hurt.  I have so many eggs on hand that giving them a good amount of time is no problem.

 These were not as hot as I wanted (to me).  The sauce although hot, was somewhat oily and did not penetrate the egg as I would have liked.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137459/bible-school-eggs


DaveOmak said:


> Tom, morning....    Once the eggs are cooked, what does poking holes in them have to do with increased incident of salmonella ???
> 
> Dave


Dave morning to you,  I don't recall at the moment, it was their conclusion and it had something to do with the yolk.  I'm sure a little research will bring it up.  Regardless I save the eggs that have the whites crack when peeling for another use.


TurnandBurn said:


> dave i believe hes referring to damaged eggs in the carton, that have small cracks in them and him not choosing to use them in the pickling process. At least thats what i got from it.


T&B, cooked eggs.


----------



## mr t 59874

Mr T 59874 said:


> Rick, dirtsailer,  As for injecting, I purposely keep damaged eggs from being pickled.  All reports that I have read on salmonella in pickled eggs have been from eggs whose surface has been broken.
> 
> Tom


Sorry guys,  Found the following in my file.  It wasn't salmonella, it was c-bot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












http://[h1]Foodborne Botulism From Eating Home-Pickled Eggs --- Illinois, 1997[/h1]
During November 1997, the Illinois Department of Public Health was notified by a local physician about a possible case of foodborne botulism. This report summarizes the case investigation, which implicated home-pickled eggs as the cause.

On November 23, 1997, a previously healthy 68-year-old man became nauseated, vomited, and complained of abdominal pain. During the next 2 days, he developed diplopia, dysarthria, and respiratory impairment, necessitating hospitalization and mechanical ventilation. Physical examination confirmed multiple cranial nerve abnormalities, including extraocular motor palsy and diffuse flaccid paralysis. Possible botulism was diagnosed, and a one-vial dose of trivalent (types A, B, and E) antibotulinum toxin was administered. A sample of the patient's serum collected before antitoxin administration demonstrated the presence of type B botulinum toxin. A food history revealed no exposures to home-canned products; however, the patient had eaten pickled eggs that he had prepared 7 days before onset of illness; gastrointestinal symptoms began 12 hours after ingestion. The patient recovered after prolonged supportive care.

The pickled eggs were prepared using a recipe that consisted of hard-boiled eggs, commercially prepared beets and hot peppers, and vinegar. The intact hard-boiled eggs were peeled and punctured with toothpicks then combined with the other ingredients in a glass jar that closed with a metal screw-on lid. The mixture was stored at room temperature and occasionally was exposed to sunlight.

Cultures revealed  _Clostridium botulinum_  type B, and type B toxin was detected in samples of the pickled egg mixture at CDC's National Botulism Surveillance and Reference Laboratory.  _C. botulinum_  was cultured from the pickling liquid, beets, and egg yolk. The concentration of preformed type B toxin was 1000 times greater in the egg yolks than in the pickling liquid and was undetected in the beets. Peppers from the original commercial container contained no detectable toxin, and bacterial cultures of the peppers did not yield  _C. botulinum_. Beets from the original commercial containers were not available. The pH of the pickling liquid was 3.5 (i.e., adequate to prevent  _C. botulinum_  germination and toxin formation. However, the pH of the egg yolk was not determined [normal egg yolk pH: 6.8]).

_Reported by: G Rifkin, MD, Rockford Memorial Hospital, Rockford; K Sibounheuang, L Peterson, Winnebago County Health Dept, Rockford; K Kelly, C Langkop, D Kauerauf, E Groeschel, B Adam, C Austin, DVM, S Bornstein, MD, Illinois Dept of Public Health. National Botulism Surveillance and Reference Laboratory, Foodborne and Diarrheal Diseases Br, Div of Bacterial and Mycotic Diseases, National Center for Infectious Diseases; and an EIS Officer, CDC._
[h3]Editorial Note:[/h3]


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Yikes!!!!
That guy's biggest mistake was storing the mixture at room temperature with occasional exposure to sunlight. :icon_eek:

~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874

Yes DDF, several mistakes.  It's been a while since I reviewed that article, but certain things stuck in my mind such as the puncturing.

Tom


----------



## driedstick

Those look great rick just when you say "Seal the jar" are you meaning just screw lid down good & Tight or is there another step I missed.

I want to try these.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

driedstick said:


> Those look great rick just when you say "Seal the jar" are you meaning just screw lid down good & Tight or is there another step I missed.
> 
> I want to try these.


Done eggs several ways, cold solution over the eggs. I like putting warm solution on the eggs then put the top on, the heat from the solution will suck the lid down (i fill the jar overflowing to eliminate any air. Once the pop happens put the ring on. I guess its like canning without all the heat. After i let at room temp for a day then into the fridge.

No i dont inject the eggs, just poke.

So far i have done 300 pickled eggs and the only side affect i get is a tad flatulence


----------



## daveomak

Tom, evening.....   Tell me about botulism.....  

Can it grow in improperly stored eggs prior to boiling....

Boiling obviously improves the media for growth (temperature zone) but will cooling immediately end that risk...

I guess I have questions about the yolks being the only medium the Bot. was found...


----------



## diggingdogfarm

It's assumed that he contaminated the eggs with the toothpick pricks.
Storing above 38 degrees facilitated the botulinum growth, where storing below 38 degrees should have controlled it.

Here's a link to the source of the above, with additional information:
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm4934a2.htm

*"This is the first reported case of botulism related to eating pickled eggs. The amount of toxin detected in the recovered egg yolk suggested that bacterial growth was concentrated in that portion of the egg. Intact eggs that have been hard-boiled should be free of bacteria or spores. Pricking cooked eggs may introduce C. botulinum spores into the yolk. Portions of the yolk that remained anaerobic and inadequately pickled (i.e., not acidified to pH *


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Martin....  It appears to me,  he introduced the botulism into the egg when he pricked it......   Just one more indicator on the importance of cleanliness.....  Thanks....


----------



## diggingdogfarm

While botulism has been highlighted here, there are many other risks, especially when keeping pickled eggs at warm temperatures.
Listeria is especially scary because it can reproduce at a pH as low as *4.1* (Jay et al., 2005) :icon_eek:
Unfortunately, it also can grow at refrigerator temps and below, as low as 29.3°F, albeit very slowly. (Hudson et al., 1994; Grau and Vanderline, 1990; Khan et.al.,
1972.)
That's why it's important to be very careful when storing certain foods at refrigerator temperatures for an extended period of time.

~Martin



Sources:

Hudson, J.A., Mott, S.J., and Penney, N. 1994. Growth of Listeria monocytogenes, Aeromonas hydrophila, Yersinia enterocolitica on
vacuum and saturated carbon dioxide controlled atmosphere-packaged sliced roast beef. J. Food Protect. 57 (3): 204-208.

Jay, J.M., Loessner, M.J., and Golden, D.A. 2005. Modern Food Microbiology 7th edition. Springer Science + Business Media. New
York, NY.

Grau, F.H., and Vanderline, P.B. 1990. Growth of Listeria monocytogenes on vacuum packaged beef. J. Food Protect. 53(9): 452-459.

Khan, M.A., Palmas, C.V., Seaman, A., and Woodbine, M. 1972. Survival versus growth of a facultative psychrotroph. Acta Microbiol.
Acad. Sci. Hung. 19: 357-362., as cited by Rosenow, E.M. and Marth, E.H. 1987. Listeria, listeriosis and dairy foods: a review.
Cultured Dairy Products J. 22(4):13-17.


----------



## mr t 59874

DaveOmak said:


> Tom, evening.....   Tell me about botulism.....
> 
> Can it grow in improperly stored eggs prior to boiling....
> 
> Boiling obviously improves the media for growth (temperature zone) but will cooling immediately end that risk...
> 
> I guess I have questions about the yolks being the only medium the Bot. was found...


Morning Dave,  It's been three years since taking the HACCP classes, but will try to answer from the top of my head. 

Botulism spores are in most all foods, but need a certain environment to become dangerous.  A proper pH will prevent the spores from growing or heating a product to a temperature of 240° will kill them.    

A high acid environment is needed when making pickled eggs, heating the brine to a temperature of 180° and pouring over the jarred eggs and sealing will make them shelf stable until opened, once opened they will then need to be refrigerated. When canning foods such as fish poultry and other meats 240° can only be reached by pressure canning as hot water baths cannot under any circumstances reach that temperature.

Hope this answered your questions, again this is off the top of my head.

Tom


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Thats why i put the torch to the sausage poker b4 every poke being it be sausage or eggs, get them pokers red hot.


----------



## daveomak

nepas said:


> Thats why i put the torch to the sausage poker b4 every poke being it be sausage or eggs, get them pokers red hot.


Just one more safety tip from the master......   

Do you have a link to that poker ???


----------



## BGKYSmoker

DaveOmak said:


> Just one more safety tip from the master......
> 
> Do you have a link to that poker ???


TSM

http://www.sausagemaker.com/56300sausagepricker.aspx


----------



## thereihldeihl

How long do these stay good in fridge?


----------



## wadebrooks

Vinegar boils at a higher temperature than so it would decrease the time to cook an egg,   and if eggs are boiled you dont want to over cook them to get juice in


----------

